
Ask HN: A web-based PDF editor? - revorad
I am getting a wedding brochure made and need to go back and forth on the PDF design with the publisher.<p>For some reason, Crocodoc has a 25 MB limit and my file's bigger than that.<p>Using Adobe's web app is worse than stabbing myself in the eye.<p>Everything else I found on google doesn't work or looks too spammy to trust my document with it.<p>Are there any other options?<p>If not, can anyone please build this for me? It is a weekend after all...
======
rdamico
Ryan from Crocodoc here. We're open to adjusting our per-document limit -- can
you give me an idea of what kind of document this is, and what its size is?
I'm sure we can find a way to help you out!

------
goldins
Would it be possible for you to use Dropbox (not collaborative...) or Google
docs (not for design...)? I (or, my employer) use PrinceXML, but I don't think
it would work well for collaborative work as it takes too long to deliver an
actual PDF document, which I assume is a problem for most PDF generators.

------
matdwyer
Not sure which adobe web app you're referring to but you can try
<https://acrobat.com> free trial if you were using a different one. I've
messed around with it and it isn't THAT bad...

